# Westminster Standards Reading Plan



## nicnap (Aug 29, 2011)

So, I have decided to take a new approach to reading the standards. Here is what I am doing:

Read 11 chapters from the WCF a day (which is to read through the WCF 2 1/3 times a week, or roughly 121 times a year). 

Read 36 WSC questions a day (which is equivalent to the number of times through the Confession. [It is actually 36 two days and then 35 the final day.]

As for the Larger Catechism if you wish to read it through the same number of times, it will take 65 questions a day (66 the third day); if you wish to read it through 52 times in a year, it will require 28 questions a day. I am not decided on the approach I will take to the WLC. 

Just thought I'd post this, so as to break it down for any who haven't thought about it in this way.


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 29, 2011)

One thing about the Standards is the Scripture Proofs are helpful, and can be a reading unto themselves. Reading one chapter often means equivalent of two to three more pages of Scripture proofs. 

If one were to study each Chapter of the Westminster Confession, 32 chapters, one way to do it in say 50 minute time increments:

1) Read 1 Chapter of the Confession
2) Read the corresponding chapter of GI Williamson, _The Westminster Confession of Faith for Study Classes_
3) Answer and review the study questions in that book

This would take up the 50 minutes, and take 32 sessions!

An alternative is:

1) Read one Chapter of the Confession
2) Read and study the Scripture proofs, and where needed, the immediate context of the Scripture proofs for the Chapter

This would also take up the 50 minutes, 32 sessions.

My- the unity and soundness of doctrine we would have if people broadly would do that.


----------



## nicnap (Aug 29, 2011)

Scot, although I like your approach, my reading will not encompass the Scripture proofs, unless, I am looking at them intentionally. I am hoping, essentially, to have a familiarity that is almost a memorization of the Standards. After I have such a familiarity, I hope to learn the proofs as well.


----------



## ZackF (Sep 7, 2011)

I am trying to work in more of the WCF and WLC into my routine. During family worship we read five questions of the WSC. I was thinking two chapters of WCF and five questions of the WLC. Does anyone here have a program that has worked well?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 23, 2011)

I have spent more time in the Standards this past year and would love to implement something like this also. I also have another question. Does anyone know if there is a KJV Translation with the WCF as an appendix or something published so that I don't have to carry two books. I would so love to have a Bible with the Confession of faith all in one binding.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 24, 2011)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I have spent more time in the Standards this past year and would love to implement something like this also. I also have another question. Does anyone know if there is a KJV Translation with the WCF as an appendix or something published so that I don't have to carry two books. I would so love to have a Bible with the Confession of faith all in one binding.



This is the only contender I know of, but I don't know if it will include confessions: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/rhb-planning-KJV-study-bible-68985/

My understanding is that Evangelical Bible and Allan are looking to put out an ESV with historic confessions. If they do that, maybe they could do it in the KJV as well.


----------

